# Sony DirecTivo's as CC for $99.



## Guest (Jan 19, 2002)

Boy, I was close to buying one today. They were $399 with a $200 rebate. It was difficult walking out the door.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2002)

UltimateTV receivers are $39.95 at Orbitsat.com. Remote recording coming soon to UltimateTV, not Tivo...


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2002)

After this announcement: news.com.com/2100-1040-81...?tag=cd_mh I would stay as far away from Ultimate TV as possible.


----------

